# Stanley 45 Handplane Restoration



## anoldwoodchuck (Feb 13, 2010)

I am rebuilding a Stanley 45 Handplane. I'm using two planes purchased from eBay. One was in good shape but was missing the fence. The second has the fence but the wood is bad shape and has been replaced by previous owner(s).










I'd like to rebuild the wooden fence to an "original/stock" standard. I am unable to find the dimensions of the wooden portion of the fence. If someone has an original Stanley with the wooden fence still in place, the dimensions of that wooden fence and the wooden knob on that fence with a picture, if possible, would be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I won't be back to the shop until Sunday, but if you don't have it by then…....ping me a reminder.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'll try and get the dimensions for you tonight after dinner. I'll also see if I can get some better pictures.

The original wood on mine is Brazilian Rosewood and you might have a difficult time finding any.

Did you get any blades with yours?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Chuck - PM your address and I'll send you the fence off this piece of wall art…


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Length of fence is 9 1/2" height is 1" and thickness is 1/2".

Sorry, I didn't get the dimensions of the knob, I'll have to get that tomorrow.


----------



## anoldwoodchuck (Feb 13, 2010)

All, thanks for the update.

Dallas, the standard blade set of 21 or so blades were included.

Smitty, PM me on the parts.

I'll update with a picture when the restoration is done.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

The #45 I have is the same type Dallas posted above




























Apologies that some of the pictures aren't easy to read, only had my phone at the time.

in order, they're 1.6475", 1.550", and 0.805"

Edit: Actually, they're not as bad as I thought they would be one shrunk. I tried to enhance the numbers as best I could


----------

